# My gallery



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

HERE

I'm an italian boys, so I don't speak English well, but I'd like to have your advise


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

They all look good


----------



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

What program do you use? I use CS2 but also love filters like Eye Candy - well worth a look. Like what you do though


----------



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

I use CS2 too. I don't use another program.

Sorry if I don't answer you well. I'm Italian, not English :dunno:


----------



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

New works in my gallery! Please see them


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

I like what you do  By the way whereabouts in Italy are you from? My dad is from Frosinone, so I am of Italian descent and I was loving the world cup


----------



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thank you, I'm from in a city near Udine. My grandad is from Frosinone.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Aw sweet  You probably don't know it but my Dad grew up in Vallecorsa.


----------



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

mm...no...I don't know where is Vallecorsa


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Very nice work! Did you goto school for design? :dunno:


----------



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks. No, I didn't


----------



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

New works


----------



## LDN91 (Jul 11, 2006)

New works in my gallery.

Click here 4 see them


----------

